

The Largest Number Ever - Riemann Hypothesis - MrStupid

I read in a book a number related to the Riemann Hypothesis 10^(10^(10^34)) - the largest number which has ever served a useful purpose in mathematics. In comparison, there are 10^80 protons in the universe and (10^10)^50 chess games . Has anyone heard of this number and done any investigations into it and its implications ?
======
cncool
Graham's Number is larger (way larger).

